# Reviews and opinions on Reef Keeper Lite



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Where can you get these for the best price? What disadvantages over the Apex?


----------



## aaron86 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have a rk plus it gets the job done but it's not as advanced at the apex if i had the money I would have went with the apex


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

But isn't the reef keeper easier to program? Doesn't it do almost everything everything that the apex does? What short comings did you find?


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

TBemba said:


> But isn't the reef keeper easier to program? Doesn't it do almost everything everything that the apex does? What short comings did you find?


Simple to program..yes, does almost everything Apex does..not by a country mile. I Own both Apex and reef keepers (1xRKE 3xRKL) and promise you the investment in learning to program it is worth the time and effort. 
Beyond that, there are a couple of major issues I have with Digital Aquatics
1. Support. Non existent. Have a look at their support forum and then go look at the Nepune one..it will be self explanatory.
2. The lack of improvements to the system, they seem to have abandoned the reefkeeper platform and focusing on the archon line. Sure they still crank out systems but no expansion of offerings at all. Contrast that to the Apex system that continues to evolve with new value add features and products.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Which version is the best value?


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

It depends what type of control and automation you want to accomplish.

For simple temperature control and on and off control of some other components then RKL is the cheap and cheerful option IMHO.

If you want to add a web enabled experience then the Apex Jr. Has that option built in where as the RKL would require a separate module... But the functionality of the RK .net module is dismal.

IF you envision a fully automated system that would make NASA envious, then the full Apex is the only way to go. You still need to map out your goals and figure out which additional modules you need to purchase since no one "package" will cover everything.

Here is a comparison chart of the different Apex models, just disregard the Lite as it isn't longer offered.

https://forum.neptunesystems.com/sh...e-differences-between-the-various-controllers


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

If you have any programming knowledge or are resourceful enough to contact someone who does/copy some from online, then the APEX will serve you much better. I am not sure what I would do without mine, I absolutely love the control I have with my programming.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

if all you need is temp control and light timers it's a great cheap option. you can always add on the net module if you wanted to get notifications.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Just appears to be very expensive unit. It only measures ph and salinity, temp and controls pumps as well as lights

Most lights are programmable unless you have T5s

Most pumps/powerheads have multiple modes built in feed, pulse..

So $1000 for temp,ph and salinity just seems expensive to me.

The warning and web remote controllability is a cute feature but more of a gimmick then something I would think most people will ever really use or need. Unless you travel constantly and then it will just prepare you for the disaster that always you when you get home.


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

TBemba said:


> The warning and web remote controllability is a cute feature but more of a gimmick then something I would think most people will ever really use or need. Unless you travel constantly and then it will just prepare you for the disaster that always you when you get home.


It is far more than a cute feature, I use it over 10 times a day when I am at home, and use it to check in when I am out. It is extremely reliable and it is great to have control over each power socket. If you want to have any idea how useful it is, come over and ask me how to do something on my tank (turn off the return, turn off the frag tank, turn off the skimmer). Either you get a 5 minute explanation of what other parts need to turn off too, and how long they need to be off for, or I can just flip a switch in my APEX and its done. It is a massive time saver.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Here is week 44 of the BRS 160 reef system

http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/52-weeks/week-44.html

Featuring the reef Keeper products next week the Neptue apex

I don't know the reef keeper looks like it does everything I want and very easy to setup and maintain. Biggest plus for me is easy of use. If you can't figure the programming out its of little use.

Kind of like some coffee makers with timers and auto brewing and all that jazz. I just want a hot coffee


----------

